# Island Packet and Cape Dory 33- 40 range.



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Please tell me about them? I've kind of taken a shine to IPs. Not that a purchase of such a boat is even possible for me. thanks!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

One of the Rock Hall charter companies has a bunch of IPs in our marina if you want to try one out. I think they rival Catalinas in speed but they're a lot heavier. I've only been at the helm of one, an IP35, and I hated having to straddle the worm gear (I'm told that's what it's called) at the helm. The owner loved the simplicity of not having any cables but to me it was just annoying. Not all of them are designed like this.

That's the extent of it for me.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool Donna! I was viewing some IPs and CDs on you tube last night. Yeah they are heavy blue water boats. Which is a big conundrum for coastal wannabees like me I guess. But I think how cool it would be to just sail all the way from the south like the or Georgia Mobile AL, and to Maine and back I know it's the sailors ability & planning more then the boats on which dreams do float.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

funny IP and CD aren't on the Sailboat Reviews of Offshore Cruising Yachts : Bluewaterboats.org list.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

They will not make the list as they have some issue that that person deems them not worth! Might be 25 gals of fuel vs 26, 7/16 thick hull vs 8/16! could be really minor or major why.

Marty


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Another interesting unique feature of IP's is that they use proprietary resin "Polycore" filler for deck core instead of balsa or other wood. Not sure if this is better or worse than anything else, but I like the idea of not worry about rotten core.

Here's a few more IP construction details from BW Sailing:

"Unlike many fiberglass boats, the Island Packet hull is made in one piece, including the keel. Cast lead sections are lowered into the matching cavities and laminated over using more triaxial fabric. The hull is roughly an inch and a half thick at the turn of the bilge, tapering to half an inch at the hull flange.

With the hull sitting outside the mold, a grid is dropped into place, serving the purpose of a hull liner and doubling in brass as floors. This liner/grid is a structural element, and is cored with what IP calls Polycore. If you think of it as microballoons contained within a polyester foam you won’t be too far off. It has the quality of being resistant to water intrusion and is blessed with a very high strength-to-weight ratio.

The floors are an engineered structural grid, referred to as an Internal Glass Unit. This IGU, part of the liner, contributes to the hull’s strength.

The deck is also made of triaxial fiberglass, changing to biaxial in places where a pronounced curvature would make the triaxial unsuitable. The flat parts, in addition to being made of triaxial, are also cored, with the same material as used in the hull liner.
The important thing is that the core is structurally identical to the fiberglass, so the fiberglass and the core stretch and contract due to stress at the same rate, minimizing delamination. Island Packet has been using this method of lamination since 1984, and in 1992 they began to provide a 10-year warranty against deck delamination. It seems to have been a safe bet: so far, there hasn’t been a single claim.

The keel is unashamedly full. In a world of bulb-fin keels, canting torpedoes of lead and keels with trim tabs, the IP full keel has the simplicity of a hockey puck. It’s there, it’s the full length of the boat, and it even has the rudder fastened to it. Island Packet’s explanation is that this is a FullFoil keel, i.e., its shape develops lift to windward, and that the advantages of a full keel, especially when shaped as a “full foil,” more than offset the drag caused by the wetted area."


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I crewed on my friends CD30. Awesome boat IMO. We sailed mostly on Pamlico Sound and sometimes out to open ocean through Ocracoke Inlet. Not the fastest boat but felt very comfortable even in heavy weather and short, nasty chop on the Sound. IP boats look awesome to me as well. If I could afford one I would be seriously thinking about buying an IP27. I like it more than CD30 for coastal cruising (draws only 3.7 feet and has wider beam and more room than CD30).


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

great information everyone! thanks!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Full keel so slower than a Bene/Bav/Jun esp in light winds.

Keel is slightly less efficient to windward than a fin despite the marketing hype.

But when you go aground the keel protects the rudder.

Benefits from a bow thruster if berthing in a tight marina.

Comfortable rocking chair of a boat. I like the 485 interior. But my 44 ft old girl eats it for breakfast esp in light winds or to windward.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Go to THIS thread and you will probably get more than an eye and ear full as to how good a given boat is and why!

Reality is, there is more to just a few items as to IF a boat is truly bluewater usable vs not!

Marty


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup ski. no need to get excited 

I was not asking i "is this blue water capable?"

"Island Packet 32, 35, 350, 37,38, 40, 420, 44, 45 Island Packet Yachts USA Roomy & comfortable with good tankage
& storage but some odd features. Continually improving. Good value, exc. company."

"Cape Dory all models * USA All models are well designed & built."


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I guess they wre on the list I referenced, I thought I had not seen them. Then again, the group you listed, as they said, is new'ish, more boats will be added from what I can see. I had thought initially they were one and the same folks. I guess not.

Neither would be my first choice.........Then I'm not you, nor are you me.....My spouse on the other hand would probably prefer anything over 40-50' vs our barely 30' boat!

Marty


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm just idly checking them out. I kinda like the IPs. Sure there are dozens of full keel boats out there. I just don't know what I'd do If my fantasy of summers in Maine and winters in the south is even remotely possible. But eh.. looking at boats is better the watching re-runs of low rated reality shows on TV lol


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> funny IP and CD aren't on the Sailboat Reviews of Offshore Cruising Yachts : Bluewaterboats.org list.


I found this on the website you mentioned:
The Island Packet 31 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org
One feature I like is the "bulletproof" steering (rack and pinion) that the older IPs have. True, you do have one leg on each side of the wheel shaft but I never had an issue with that. Its just a feature one gets used to. I also like to reach along at 7+ knots in a 25 knot seabreeze feeling secure and safe. (maybe I'm just a great sailor)
I've sailed and chartered many sailboats and would be happy to own any of several well made ones.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Silly me, Seduction. I didn't look deeper into the site. Interesting boat the 31! Oh and the CD 36 is the one that grabs my attention. Thanks!


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

CD was a good boat in it's day. But there is no comparison between the two boats, IMO. Other than a full keel, there really isn't much that's the same.

Check out this link for more detail from The World's Best Sailboats, Volume 2 by Ferenc Mate. Great book.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDEQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ipy.com%2FDownloadFile.asp%3FsFile%3DDocuments%2FWorldsBestSailboats_1.pdf&ei=tkLTUZDRKfKv4APmk4CgDg&usg=AFQjCNHfY2AzbveyjgptNhjpa8QQlLjycQ&bvm=bv.48705608,d.dmg


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> Silly me, Seduction. I didn't look deeper into the site. Interesting boat the 31! Oh and the CD 36 is the one that grabs my attention. Thanks!


Guests on the IP31 typically respond with the comment that the interior of the IP31 has as much room as a typical 34 or 35 footer. Due to the beaminess, of course. Boat shows are a wonderful way to see them all, and you know that there are "used boat shows" annually in the Chesapeake. Otherwise, ya gotta go look at all the brokers offerings.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

$20,000.00 for this one and it is not the only one in that range...

It is a 1984 30' IP sloop.
Clean on the inside too.
Really nice looking boats.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> funny IP and CD aren't on the Sailboat Reviews of Offshore Cruising Yachts : Bluewaterboats.org list.


The CD36 is on that list: The Cape Dory 36 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org

So is the CD 25D but that's not what you're after.

I am biased, but the IP is a much more comfortable boat in terms of amenities. I think of it as both slower and ultimately less seaworthy. Lots of IP information on their owners listserve (google or yahoo -- I forget which hosts it).

CD info can be found in abundance at CapeDory.org

-Matt


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

mark2gmtrans said:


> $20,000.00 for this one and it is not the only one in that range...
> 
> It is a 1984 30' IP sloop.
> Clean on the inside too.
> Really nice looking boats.


Mark, that doesn't look like an IP and they didn't make a 30' as far as I know. Where did you find it?


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

mark2gmtrans said:


> $20,000.00 for this one and it is not the only one in that range...
> 
> It is a 1984 30' IP sloop.
> Clean on the inside too.
> Really nice looking boats.


I found it right here....Used 1984 Island Packet Sloop, Naples, Fl - 34102 - BoatTrader.com


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

I almost doubted myself for a second there, that was weird..

The IP 30 or whatever length it is has this interior









If they are not the same maker they are so close it is confusing. I think the deck shot in the first picture was taken at a screwy angle from above, you can see the portholes in one of the other photos and they look like they should for the IP boats.

This is another one an IP 27, interior for comparison









This one is $40,000.00 if you were interested 
Used 1992 Island Packet Ip 27 (hull 242), Jacksonville, Fl - 32256 - BoatTrader.com


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks mark, I am of course just looking at them. the plan to sail and live aboard may not ever happen but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

mark2gmtrans said:


> I almost doubted myself for a second there, that was weird..
> 
> The IP 30 or whatever length it is has this interior
> 
> ...


The boat is a 27' even though the ad says LOA is 30' because they have included the bowsprit in the measurement. The IP31 actually measures 34'4" overall counting the bowsprit. There is a huge difference between the IP31 and the IP27.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Interior of my IP31 although not very descriptive.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

mark2gmtrans said:


> I almost doubted myself for a second there, that was weird..
> 
> The IP 30 or whatever length it is has this interior
> 
> ...


I think it is a 27, they just added in the length of the bow spirit. Looks like it needs quite a bit of work. and that is a bit of cheating going by length over all, though that is what you will likely pay slip fees on. And the blurry pictures really don't help much.

There are a couple of issues with IPs that I think are really not good in a boat in there price range. First is the ballast, encapsulated to start with and topped off with concrete. While some are fond of encapsulated keels, I don't think the mix of loose lead and iron (seems to very from boat to boat) that is mixed with a resin then topped off with concrete spells quality. I also don't like the way they build the chain plates into the hull inside the fiberglass, so inspection is impossible without cutting into the hull and buried behind lots of cabinetry. This just begs for crevice corrosion and failure at the worst time. And finally the one complaint I have heard from some older boats is that the tanks are prone to corrosion and very hard to replace under the floors, not that many boats make it easy. Just seems all three systems are made to fail and don't allow any inspection and adds unnecessarily to any repair costs.

For me these issues would be far more acceptable in a lower price point boat, but not at what they get for these boats. Not that I could afford one, or really want one.

I see seaducion posted at the same time as me.

By the way Boat Trader seems to just scrape listings and does no validation of any kind.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Denise, the debate here seems to be whether IP's are "true bluewater boats". 

I'm a bay sailor with no aspirations to cross oceans; the IP's I've been on have been very nice boats, roomy and comfortable below and seemingly well made and solid.

The IP owners I've talked to all seem to be happy with their boats. I have noticed sailing near them on the bay that it takes a bit of wind to get them moving though. They're not light air boats, but I'd imagine that would mean a more comfortable motion. 

BTW, how is your boat doing on her mooring? I was in Trenton today and was shocked at how high the Delaware was running with all this rain. There must be some interesting stuff washing down the river


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Not a debate from my point of view. I just like what I see. But I love Caba Rico too. Y'all can debate about blue water till the cows come home  

Jim, The river is looking like the ole Miss A Sipp! I'm checking in at the club in the mornig. so far no news is good news.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Seaduct, I don't seen any "Bailey's" on the shelf! Lovely boat... dunno bout your choice in crystal


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

deniseO30 said:


> Not a debate from my point of view. I just like what I see. But I love Caba Rico too. Y'all can debate about blue water till the cows come home
> 
> Jim, The river is looking like the ole Miss A Sipp! I'm checking in at the club in the mornig. so far no news is good news.


Cabo Rico, now that's one nice boat.


----------



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

I have chartered a few IPs over the years. (Well to be totally accurate, I was just along for the ride on someone else's charters.) A 45', a 35' and a Packet Cat. All were nicely equipped with very comfortable accommodations. 

The two monohulls sailed well with enough wind. We handled some rough weather in both and were comfortable. I don't think I would like either with the light winds I experience here in the Chesapeake. And both were somewhat difficult to maneuver in tight quarters, and fairly difficult to control in reverse. I am sure that would be less of an issue if we had more than a week to get used to the boat.

I have very little positive to say about the Packet Cat. Since that is not the subject, and I don't mean to boat bash, I will leave it at that.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> Seaduct, I don't seen any "Bailey's" on the shelf! Lovely boat... dunno bout your choice in crystal


Baileys in the fridge. It is Galliano and Grand Marnier tucked away in the cabinet. I like the cheap plastic wine glasses, but wait... I have equally cheap or cheaper plastic martini glasses as well. I cant figure out why I took that photo without prepping a little, you know.... fresh flowers, and a terry robe hanging nicely on the bulkhead.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> But I love Caba Rico too.


Denise - you should buy this one. It's in the slip behind us and no one has been on it in at least 4 years. It's just sitting there, slowly decaying. The price is unrealistically high and I bet they'd take almost anything. It's a really nice Cabo that just needs love and time (and someone to rip the teak deck off it - just me talkin').

Olversons Lodge Creek Marina, Inc. (Lottsburg, VA)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sabreman, Shame that Cabo is sitting. That's one boat I would not think would be loved continuously! I'm not in a position to buy anything just now sadly.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Sabreman said:


> Denise - you should buy this one. It's in the slip behind us and no one has been on it in at least 4 years. It's just sitting there, slowly decaying. The price is unrealistically high and I bet they'd take almost anything. It's a really nice Cabo that just needs love and time (and someone to rip the teak deck off it - just me talkin').
> 
> Olversons Lodge Creek Marina, Inc. (Lottsburg, VA)


STEP AWAY FROM THE TEAK AND PUT DOWN THAT CROW BAR!!!

Seriously, you would rip up the teak deck? Just love it and oil it and it will be beautiful and love you back...


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

mark2gmtrans said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE TEAK AND PUT DOWN THAT CROW BAR!!!
> 
> Seriously, you would rip up the teak deck? Just love it and oil it and it will be beautiful and love you back...


Yea, and drip all over your head down below even when it is not raining. Unless it is a modern teak that was just glued down. It is not if old teak decks will leak, but when. You end up with a nice wet core and it leaks all the time.

They do look awesome though. There is a 38 foot boat that is near me (not sure of the make) that just looks so good, but I see the signs of the leaking in the photos.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> Yea, and drip all over your head down below even when it is not raining. Unless it is a modern teak that was just glued down. It is not if old teak decks will leak, but when. You end up with a nice wet core and it leaks all the time.


Exactly. Those old teak decks look nice enough, but if screwed down (which they nearly always were in the 80's) are a disaster. Most boats with a deck of that vintage have been scrubbed or sanded down so much that most of the plugs are gone and there isn't enough material to reseat the screws and install new plugs. If not properly secured, the deck will squeak as you walk on it, which to me is disconcerting. There is a nice Baba 40 in our marina whose owner removed the teak deck, filled the holes, and painted the deck with non-skid. Very nice job, the boat is far better for it.



> Just love it and oil it


Not exactly. A teak deck shouldn't have any finish on it. Gray weathering is safest. Any finish is prone to making the surface slippery.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Teak decking is strips too.. pretty thin and useless for much else But... back in the day, they used boards and no glass under it. just carlins.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

I have seen a few that had teak decks that did not leak, but I believe they were layered in alternating patterns of straight over diagonal over straight. I will have to ask the person who owns the boat. I have not been on many with a full teak deck, and none that I noticed were leaking, but I will certainly take your word on it. The oiled parts should be the railings and the vertical pieces, not the deck itself, which I should have specified, because slippery is not good. I have been at work since 03:00 and will not be able to leave for several more hours, perhaps sometime tonight, I hope. Once this day is done I think I will sleep a day LOL.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Hope I don't get anyone too annoyed by saying that I am not an IP guy. They are well built, but I don't like the looks and they are slow. I do not believe that blue water boats need to be slow or boxy and IMHO IPs are both. Just my two cents.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

that's fine CDinRI, I think most of us make comparisons of full keel boats against those that are fin keeled. For the longevity and or durability on oceans I think I'd sleep better knowing a full keel where under me; but that's just me saying things on no real basis of experience.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

CBinRI said:


> Hope I don't get anyone too annoyed by saying that I am not an IP guy. They are well built, but I don't like the looks and they are slow. I do not believe that blue water boats need to be slow or boxy and IMHO IPs are both. Just my two cents.


Ah... the joys of living in a great country! Where freedom rings!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

deniseO30 said:


> that's fine CDinRI, I think most of us make comparisons of full keel boats against those that are fin keeled. For the longevity and or durability on oceans I think I'd sleep better knowing a full keel where under me; but that's just me saying things on no real basis of experience.


I understand and respect your point and recognize that it may generally be true but I also would respectfully suggest that the right fin keel can be just as stable, point higher and be faster. Speed isn't everything but faster passages can mean less time in poor weather. I have a fin keel that weighs five tons that I like to think gives a nice combination of performance and safety.


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

As I have been shopping to buy this past year I will throw in my two cents:
As it has been said, ad nauseum, "every boat is a compromise"
In my ideal world....I would have a big catamaran and a crew to assist me and the money I need to buy one...
In the next level down ideal world....I would have a big mono hull blue-water tough Gozzard or Bristol (just two of my favorites) with some strong crew--
In the next level downward of idealism... I would have enough money to buy the most blue water ready 33-40 range well-found boat with money for upkeep...now, that would bring me into the 'maybe an Island Packet' range. 
For example, The Island Packet 38 has excellent reviews and represents the 'best' of their line. I have sailed an IP32 and it was great. We took it out in a 'small craft advisory' on the Chesapeake one Autumn and it sailed great with a strong wind - 25 knots with gusts to 30. But, the next day when the wind was down to 10 knots.....turn on the engine.
Still, it is hard to criticize a boat such as an IP38 unless one is a real dinghy race-fast sailor. I guess for those types the IP is a big dud. It is a Cruiser and not a Racer.
I read that folks who never experienced real race-sailing in fast boats and who start sailing in mid-life like the Island packets....because they dont have anything to compare it to but that sailors who start young in dinghy sailing or laser sailing or J-boats and get into racing and fast sailboats would never like a "Island Piglet" because they are so slow and heavy..... Is that true?
Well, I am one of those older guys... and I think that if anyone was able to buy and upkeep one an Island Packet 35 or 38.....they would be very lucky and have a blast sailing beautiful waters in comfort and relative safety. Just my opinion; although it is obvious that they are not fast day-sailors and you have to motor (oh gosh!) in winds under 8 knots. So, some like racing speed and others like cruising speed....I guess to have both one would have to spend alot of money to buy a racer-cruiser that does both well.
Now....down to reality for me, personally; money-wise and crew-availability wise:
I am looking at affordable, for me, boats in the 28-35 range; safe and blue-water capable. For me, that means; under 50K with not a ton of things to fix (initially) as I am not the handiest dude although I can learn. Ideally....something about 35K max would be "ideal".
So....I am chartering for three days at the end of the month an IP27 out of Rock hall and will be taking my two sons (age 18 and 15) with me for my first -time alone 'skippering' (is that a word?)
Based on my experience at the end of the month (which i am certain to post on) I will be looking at an IP27 or an Alberg 30 or a Pearson Triton 28 or a IP 31 because I want to wind up in the blue water and it will just be for two (2) - my wife and myself.
For the OP; I agee there is alot to like about an Island Packet....for instance...the bowsprit/anchor is attached to the hull in one piece--is part of the hull form.... The mast is stepped to the keel....that is nice, also--- 
The cockpit is big and if you are concerned about getting pooped...you could drill a few more holes...hell; what do I know!-- I am a newbie and wont hide it. Although technically I guess I must be at 'newbie level 2' :laugher

In fact, maybe that is why i am drawn to the Island Packet......as one poster said on 'Sailing Anarchy' "Island packets are for sailors who never want to be afraid on their boat..." Well, that describes me-

Anyone have a better idea, a correction, intelligent input or any feedback whatsoever?


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Advocate777 said:


> As I have been shopping to buy this past year I will throw in my two cents:.....................
> I am a newbie and wont hide it. Although technically I guess I must be at 'newbie level 2' :laugher .........................................
> 
> In fact, maybe that is why i am drawn to the Island Packet......as one poster said on 'Sailing Anarchy' "Island packets are for sailors who never want to be afraid on their boat..." Well, that describes me-
> ...


I would give you a promotion to Able Bodied Newbie First Class for being smart enough to not want to be scared to death on your boat. If I want to be terrified I will get married


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

My boat should be scared of me! 

Oh BTW, I should say I'm also looking at modified keel boats with skeg hung rudders. 

and I keep going back and looking at the Cabo...


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

deniseO30 said:


> My boat should be scared of me!
> 
> Oh BTW, I should say I'm also looking at modified keel boats with skeg hung rudders.
> 
> and I keep going back and looking at the Cabo...


I like the Cabo's they seem to be very nice, if you find one that has been well maintained. I keep getting photos of boats I am looking at (when I request more in order to see the interior) from people who must be part pig. I just cannot get over receiving photos from someone who is trying to sell me something for a considerable amount of money, and yet they cannot clean their boat up so I can actually see the interior instead of their garbage.

I hope you find, and buy, one that you love soon.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

that is so much the norm with boat sellers Mark! most photos are when the boat was new or new to them. Most are just terrible, awful states of neglect. There is a plus to looking at such boats if one can see past it all. There may be a diamond under all that "rough" 
it may be years for me to do the "dream" sell the house, sell the boat. sell it all. get that one boat that will carry me over the horizon


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

deniseO30 said:


> that is so much the norm with boat sellers Mark! most photos are when the boat was new or new to them. Most are just terrible, awful states of neglect. There is a plus to looking at such boats if one can see past it all. There may be a diamond under all that "rough"
> it may be years for me to do the "dream" sell the house, sell the boat. sell it all. get that one boat that will carry me over the horizon


I guess I am just a neat and clean freak, I would clean anything until it sparkled, especially if I was selling it, LOL


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Adv777, If you like the IP line, you can take comfort in the fact that some of their models are rated A for offshore use, and have STIX ratings well above the minimum suggested rating of 38 for offshore use. Several IPs have circumnavigated.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Denise,

We chartered a 445 with Island Yachts in St Thomas for a week. Wow, roomy boat. Not fast, but 2 couples can live large on that boat with great fore and aft staterooms. If you want to try one out, a charter in the VI's is a pretty painless way to do it. They have a selection (no affiliation).

Boat 2 for us (now on 5) was a CD28. We won a race once in it when the race committee set the course so that it was reaching both ways and the wind was blowing a stink Again, not fast, great looking (in my opinion), but looks came at the cost of a traditional narrow beam which translated to tight living below.

I like the looks of the Cabo Rico. Haven't sailed one. 

Life is too short to own a boat that you don't look longingly back at when you dingy back from the mooring.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Cabo.. woo hoo lust lust lust! 1990 Cabo Rico 38 Pilot House sailboat for sale in Maryland


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been on a CD 40. Beautiful boat. Huge cockpit. Tons of storage. Not very roomy accommodations by todays standards, but I don't see that as a bad thing. Great engine and stuffing box access.


----------

